# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Help : Sheetcam bị lỗi nét khi mở file dxf

## mewthree008

Các bác cứu em với , em mở file lên để cắt thì các nét nó nhảy tùm lùm trong khi phần trên thì k bị ( phần trên em mirror xuống phần dưới )
Các bác xem ảnh ạ

----------


## CKD

Bạn dùng phần mềm nào ra kết quả DXF?

----------


## mewthree008

> Bạn dùng phần mềm nào ra kết quả DXF?


Em vẽ và xuất trên cad 2007

----------


## CKD

Vẽ luôn trên AutoCAD hay từ nguồn khác import vào AutoCAD?
Nếu vẽ luôn trên AutoCAD thì mấy cái uốn lượn này bạn dùng SPLine hay dùng Line + Arc?

Ngoài ra trước khi save bạn có join mấy đường lại với nhau không?

Thói quen của mình là, không bao giờ dùng gì ngoài line + arc nếu muốn đem qua CNC, cái spline nó không đúng khi chuyển qua soft CAM khác.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em bị 1 lần như thế này ạ, file logo từ ảnh, em dán vào autocad và vẽ lại, xong xóa cái ảnh đi, xuất sang sheetcam nó bị méo hình ạ, Loay hoay cả ngày cũng không khắc phục được em đành bỏ đi không làm tiếp nữa

Các bác thông não vụ này giúp em với ạ, em vẽ trên cad2007

----------


## mewthree008

Có vẻ app này nó k đọc tốt elip với spl mà e vẽ mấy hoa văn tròn này toàn dùng lệnh đó mới đc hic

----------


## CKD

Mấy soft chuyên CAM 2D phần đông là không hổ trợ tốt SPL
SPL mỗi soft quản lý mỗi khác, do đó khi import vào soft khác không tương thích nó sẽ biến dạng.

Muốn khắc phục thì convert SPL thành PL trước khi export.

----------


## mewthree008

> Mấy soft chuyên CAM 2D phần đông là không hổ trợ tốt SPL
> SPL mỗi soft quản lý mỗi khác, do đó khi import vào soft khác không tương thích nó sẽ biến dạng.
> 
> Muốn khắc phục thì convert SPL thành PL trước khi export.


ok bác để e thử convert lại spl và ellipse

----------

